# Buffalo Thunder Super Show Santa Fe New Mexico



## iRepNewMex (Jan 25, 2011)

*Sanctioned Show - Sunday, April 14[SUP]th[/SUP]
*Buffalo Thunder Resort and Casino - Santa Fe, New Mexico
Motorsport Showcase and Cultura Promotions Present
For information: 505-927-9160 or www.culturapromotions.com

*link to for rooms at Buffalo Thinder Resort And Casino:
*http://www.hilton.com/en/hi/groups/personalized/S/SFECGHH-LRMC-20130409/index.jhtml?WT.mc_id=POG

Group Name:
LOW RIDER MAGAZINE CAR SHOW
Group Code:
LRMC
Good From:
09-APR-2013 till 18-Apr-2013
Hotel Name:
Hilton Santa Fe Buffalo Thunder
Hotel Address:
20 Buffalo Thunder Trail
Santa Fe, New Mexico
87506


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

LATINS FINEST INLAND EMPIRE BIKE CLUB PLANNING ON HITTING THIS EVENT


----------



## magoo (Oct 25, 2007)

*


2013 Buffalo Thunder Car Hop Rules, Guidelines and Pay outs
*​


Photographers will be allowed with PRE-APPROVED proper MEDIA credentials from Motorsport Showcase LLC. Photographer must follow all directives set forth by Hop officials and on site security​


*
SUPER STREET CLASS SINGLE PUMP*

1 pump to the front
Vehicle must be complete with front and rear bumpers and driven into pit on it’s own power.
Vehicle when laid at its lowest position rear tire must tuck in fender. Rear of vehicle can not sit on and/or touch rear tires.
Vehicle must have current tags and registration
*SUPER STREET CLASS DOUBLE PUMP*

2 pumps to the front
Vehicle must be complete with front and rear bumpers and driven into pit on it’s own power.
Vehicle when laid at its lowest position rear tire must tuck in fender. Rear of vehicle can not sit on and/or touch rear tires.
Vehicle must have current tags and registration
*RADICAL SINGLE PUMP*

1 pump to the front
Vehicle must be driven in to the hop arena on it’s own power.
Vehicles must have front bumper
NO second switch
NO getting stuck....hop vehicles in this class that get stuck will be disqualified.
*RADICAL DOUBLE PUMP*

2 pumps to the front
Vehicle must be driven in to the hop arena on it’s own power.
Vehicles must have front bumper
NO second switch
NO getting stuck....hop vehicles in this class that get stuck will be disqualified.
*IMPORTANT! MUST PRE-REGISTER IN ADVANCE! ONLY 20 HOPPERS TO COMPETE*

Car Hop Registration Pre-Reg Fee $50. http://www.culturapromotions.com/hop_rules.html
Each registered hopper is responsible to adhere and follow set rules and guidelines when registering in advance in order to compete day of event. Final day of inspection and approval by hop judge will allow you to compete in the class you register your entry.

Only one switchman and one ground man will be permitted in the hop arena. Contestant may be disqualified if more than 2 persons enter the arena with vehicle. Judging of vehicle height will be measured from the bottom of the tire at its highest point.

_*UNSAFE OPERATION: *_Operating a vehicle and/or the vehicles’ hydraulics in any form or fashion outside of the designated hopping area during show hours is strictly prohibited. Moreover, operating a vehicle and/or the vehicles’ hydraulics in any form or fashion at any time in a manner deemed unsafe by the judges, Motorsport Showcase / Cultura Promotions staff or event facility shall be strictly prohibited, including starting an engine, moving a vehicle or operating a hydraulic or air system without first being instructed by Motorsport Showcase / Cultura Promotions or facility staff or security.


_*FINALITY OF JUDGES DETERMINATION:*_ All judges will be designated by Motorsport Showcase / Cultura Promotions. By entering a vehicle in the exhibit, entrant agrees to abide by and be bound by these rules and that the decisions of the judges shall be final in all matters relating to the Exhibition and the Contest. Entrants are not permitted to protest any decision of official/judges. The judges shall have sole and absolute discretion to disqualify any entrant for reasons deemed appropriate by the judges.


_*MODIFICATION OF THESE RULES:*_ These Exhibition and Safety Rules may be modified, as deemed necessary by the judges in their sole and absolute discretion in order to maintain the safety and integrity of the Exhibition.


_*DISQUALIFICATION:*_ At the sole and absolute discretion of Motorsport Showcase / Cultura Promotions or the judges, violation of any rules herein may be cause for disqualification for any prize, expulsion from current event and/or a ban on future events.

*Single Pump Super Street Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $300.00
*
*Double Pump Super Street Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $300.00
*
*Single Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $500.00
*
*Double Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $500.00*


----------



## magoo (Oct 25, 2007)

View attachment 599396


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

PRESTIGIOUS CC will be in the house!


----------



## magoo (Oct 25, 2007)

:thumbsup:




still HUSTLIN' said:


> PRESTIGIOUS CC will be in the house!


----------



## magoo (Oct 25, 2007)

11 weeks until the show!


----------



## magoo (Oct 25, 2007)

Good morning everyone....TTT


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

*Krazy Kutting *For sure want to Hit this show Up . We delivering parts in February for Texas cars and New Mexico cars getting ready for this show. We always have a good time out in New Mexico. Great People out that way. See you guy's there


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

mandoemex said:


> *Krazy Kutting *For sure want to Hit this show Up . We delivering parts in February for Texas cars and New Mexico cars getting ready for this show. We always have a good time out in New Mexico. Great People out that way. See you guy's there


TTT


----------



## 73 Rag (Apr 11, 2004)

Taste of Latin CC will be there!!!:h5:


----------



## 73 Rag (Apr 11, 2004)

Registration info and forms? deadline for pre registration? indoor outdoor show?


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

73 Rag said:


> Registration info and forms? deadline for pre registration? indoor outdoor show?


You can download and application on their website i was onit earlier www.culturapromotions.com just click on exhibitor registration looks like pre reg deadline is april 1st. This show should be good we are going from Yuma AZ. The last show we went to was your in Odessa.


----------



## 73 Rag (Apr 11, 2004)

Thank you sir, hope you had good a good time at the show.:thumbsup:


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

73 Rag said:


> Thank you sir, hope you had good a good time at the show.:thumbsup:[/QUOTE
> 
> I loved it we are already getting ready for this year I'm taking at least 2 of my cars so I have one to cruise the weekend. I hope we see you guy's at this New Mexico show. Please tell Nick we said hello from Krazy Kutting he's a busy man.


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

*KRAZY KUTTING *sent in Our Booth Registration. We're ready to go. Please come by and check us out we will be taking out big trailer out there full of suspension part's, Billets accesories, plenty of hydraulic accesories, alot of bike parts and peddle car parts. If you want something special call us ahead of time to make sure we take it.


----------



## 73 Rag (Apr 11, 2004)

mandoemex said:


> 73 Rag said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you sir, hope you had good a good time at the show.:thumbsup:[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

CANT WAIT.TTT


----------



## ESEDICE505 (Aug 19, 2010)

LOW CLASSICS C.C. WILL BE THERE!!! PUTTIN IT DOWN FOR NEW MEX


----------



## OTRAVEZ (Jan 30, 2013)

Will be there!!!

:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## 73 Rag (Apr 11, 2004)

:drama:


----------



## 73 Rag (Apr 11, 2004)

:drama:


----------



## 73 Rag (Apr 11, 2004)

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Gettin ready for new mex. TTMFT


----------



## 73 Rag (Apr 11, 2004)

:yes:


mr.widow-maker said:


> Gettin ready for new mex. TTMFT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

:h5:


----------



## albertm505 (Jun 26, 2012)

:drama:


----------



## 73 Rag (Apr 11, 2004)

4 wks left!


----------



## magoo (Oct 25, 2007)

*BUMP!:thumbsup: 

*



magoo said:


> *
> 
> 
> 2013 Buffalo Thunder Car Hop Rules, Guidelines and Pay outs
> ...


----------



## Mario Loco (Jul 7, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## 73 Rag (Apr 11, 2004)

:drama:


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

:h5:


----------



## 73 Rag (Apr 11, 2004)

TTT


----------



## It66 (Nov 10, 2011)

Estilo C.C. will be in the House


----------



## $mr blvd$ (Jan 26, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Wedo 505 (May 31, 2011)

Damn a week away already...cant wait to roll out the upgrades to mu Impala repping Albuquerque Rollerz Only. Yeah buddy.:thumbsup:


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

See U Next Weekend


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Majestics north Texas will be in the house !!


----------



## dee_5o5 (Dec 16, 2010)

Ttt one more week til show....going be a good show


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

3 more days till i leave TTT


----------



## Mario Loco (Jul 7, 2011)

:yes:


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

Impalas magazine getting ready to hit the road 20 hours Everyone be safe that's going to the show......


----------



## jus1pumptohop (Aug 3, 2006)

Does anybody have a contact number that is working I've called eppies number several times and have left voicemails with no reply thx in advance.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

KRAZY KUTTING METAL WORKZ IN DA HOUSE. SWING ON BY N GET THOSE KILLER DEALS WHILE SUPPLIES LAST. INGRAVED, CHROME,RAW ARMS AND MUCH MUCH MORE WILL BE ON DISPLAY FOR SALE TTT BUFFALO THUNDER


----------



## jsena (Aug 3, 2010)

Clovis,NM will be in the house!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT TEAM CALI IN DA HOUSE


----------



## Bedrockcc (Mar 24, 2006)

From the show


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

CHILLING AT THE CASINO HERE AT THE SHOW. TTT LOTS OF NICE RAGS OUT HERE


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

BUMP TTMFT TODAY THE DAY


----------



## Ralph B presents (Jul 15, 2012)




----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

here's some pics from the Santa Fe super show ! Anyone have any please post them up !


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)




----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)




----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)




----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)




----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)




----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)




----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Any pics from. The show ???


----------

